# Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

Unter www.Shimano-europe.com findet man jetzt neben deutschsprachigen Infos zur Produktpalette auch weitere nützliche Infos rund um Shimano.


----------



## Dorschi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

Ja lieber Thomas nur der Link zu den Produkten in Deutsch funzt nicht immer. Da muß Shimano wohl noch mal ran!


----------



## brandungsteufel (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

Ja ist richtig, der Link führt nur auf eine Blank-Site 

Mal gehts, mal nicht.

MFG


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

Ich habe Shimano darüber verständigt, mal sehen was passiert.
Danke für den Hinweis)


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

stimmt ! 
habt ihrs schonmal direkt versucht ? 
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/fish/products/landing.jsp


----------



## Dorschi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

Ja Franzl da geht im Augenblick gar nichts!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

stimmt :q, vielleicht sind sie ja gerade dabei, das ganze zu reparieren


----------



## fred20 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

Bei Gelegenheit sind die Seiten dann auch wieder in der Sprache ihrer Kundschaft (ich meine verständlich - nicht deutsch). z. Z. ist man auf den Shimano-Seiten auch mit fließend englisch aufgeschmissen. Ich halte es jedenfalls nicht für einen guten Ton seiner Kundschaft die eigene Firmensprache aufdrücken zu wollen...


----------



## jeracom (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*

was ist mit:
http://www.hav-shop.de/

Ist doch ein deutscher Shop von Shimano und normaler weise auch über Shimano Europe verlinkt


----------



## fred20 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano - Seiten jetzt auch in Deutsch*



			
				jeracom schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit:
> http://www.hav-shop.de/
> 
> Ist doch ein deutscher Shop von Shimano und normaler weise auch über Shimano Europe verlinkt


 
Findest du da erklärt was z.b. Aero Wrap oder VariSpeed ist?

Ich stelle mich vielleicht etwas ungeschickt an, bis jetzt finde ich da nur Preise...(..und Fotos)

Ich habe hier im Board die Aussage gefunden, dass die Technium Mgs nicht für den Salzwassereinsatz geeignet ist (Edit: hab im Shimanokatalog noch gesehen"wird Meeresangler erfreuen" ist also wohl geeignet). Findest Du dazu irgend eine Auskunft bei Shimano oder HAV-shop? 

Viele Grüsse
Fred


----------

